# Single Column Magazine vs. Double Column Magazine



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

Besides being able to hold more ammunition and being more prone to jam in a double column magazine. 

Are their any other real advantages or disadvantages between the single and double cloumn magazines?


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

single = smaller grip, better fit for smaller hands.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have not found any magazine more prone to jam just because it was a double stack. The quality of the mag and the gun determine tendency to jam. The single stack mag is slimmer, that may be an advantage to people wanting a smaller gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One advantage for the double-column/single-feed magazine is the natural taper toward the top. This means the part you first insert into the weapon is considerably smaller than the hole you're putting it into, making reloading the weapon quicker and easier (for novices and intermediate-level shooters, at least; the practice-all-day pros can reload ANY gun in an eyeblink).

Another plus for the double-column mag is that it gives the designer added space to more neatly stack tapered, rimmed, or semi-rimmed cartridges. By allowing the rear of the cartridge stack more side-to-side room than the front, these problematic feeders stack without curving, which is otherwise a big problem in the small area of a handgun's grip.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> single = smaller grip, better fit for smaller hands.


Thats my issue. I have big hands, so I find double stack guns more comfortable for the most part.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've found that single stacked magazines are more likely to rattle when charged, whereas I don't think that I can remember a double that has.


----------



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for your help! The reason that I asked the question because I never used a double column magazine and I just wanted to know a little more about the double column mag from users that had experience with them.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

alucard said:


> Besides being able to hold more ammunition and being more prone to jam in a double column magazine.
> 
> Are their any other real advantages or disadvantages between the single and double cloumn magazines?


Like others said the single stack mag is thinner ( usually ) and the double stack will hold more and be a little wider in the grip. As to reliability like hberttmank said that has to do with the gun and mag quality.


----------

